# Sally Hansen Essentials



## Dawn (Aug 24, 2018)

Improve Your Nailfie with the *Sally Hansen* essentials that’ll not only improve the look of your nails, but will help provide you with the ultimate at home salon experience! Please see below for some manicure must-haves treatments!





*Sally Hansen Gel Rehab*
We all love a good gel manicure, but it can really be torture on our nail beds. Give you nails their beauty rest with this overnight renewal mask that helps repair nails to pre-gel condition. Nails will look repaired, reinforced and more resilient after 3 nights.
















*Sally Hansen Gel Rehab *is available at* Ulta, Target, Amazon, CVS, Walgreens *and* Walmart* 





*Sally Hansen Moisture Rehab*
Just like you, your nails need to stay hydrated! This lightweight moisture serum caters to intense care for severely dry, dehydrated nails and cuticles and is enriched with Black Orchid, Açaí and Algae extracts. 















*Sally Hansen Moisture Rehab *is available at* Ulta, Target, Amazon, CVS, Walgreens *and* Walmart* 





*Sally Hansen Big Polish Guards Cuticle Protectors*
Sometimes you can’t make it to the salon or the at-home manicure is just more economical! Either way, we all can’t be pros (I know I’m not, especially when I have to do my left hand!) but these guard wraps protect your skin and cuticles from the polish and help make for neater application.















*Sally Hansen Big Polish Guards Cuticle Protectors *are available at *SallyHansen.com*


----------

